# Buying my first fit bit!



## Kiwiberry

So, I am finally at a comfortable weight and decided to buy a fit bit along with myfitnesspal to maintain it. I will also start yoga at home before my girls wake up. 

My question, is there anything at all I should know before spending all that $$$ on one? It can be anything at all about it.


----------



## Wobbles

I love my FitBit but I only use it when I am active and not all day. 

The only thing I don't like about it is the stats show you your natural daily calorie burn when sometimes I just want to know what I burnt through exercise and not sitting round the house/walking round the shop etc.

What one did you/are you thinking of going for?

I have the surge and the Charge 2 with HR!


----------



## impatient1

I love my fitbit. I've had it for quite sometime now but have always stuck with the basic fitbit flex and now fitbit flex 2. 

Wobbles do you use the option to track your exercise? If you do you can then see the breakdown of calories burned during that exercise session instead of just all day.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171102-102620.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2









Screenshot_20171102-102616.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## happycupcake

I used to use FitBit, I would say keep your receipt because my band fell apart shortly after buying it! Its replacement was the next model up as they didn't have the model I already had in stock anymore so that was luck. However, I now use Apple Watch instead as my dad bought me one for my birthday


----------



## Wobbles

impatient1 said:


> I love my fitbit. I've had it for quite sometime now but have always stuck with the basic fitbit flex and now fitbit flex 2.
> 
> Wobbles do you use the option to track your exercise? If you do you can then see the breakdown of calories burned during that exercise session instead of just all day.

Yer I can see it but I'd love to get the end of week calories burnt without them including your natural burn iykwim I want to know what I did 'active' not sitting down. Really frustrated me :lol:


----------



## happycupcake

Wobbles said:


> impatient1 said:
> 
> 
> I love my fitbit. I've had it for quite sometime now but have always stuck with the basic fitbit flex and now fitbit flex 2.
> 
> Wobbles do you use the option to track your exercise? If you do you can then see the breakdown of calories burned during that exercise session instead of just all day.
> 
> Yer I can see it but I'd love to get the end of week calories burnt without them including your natural burn iykwim I want to know what I did 'active' not sitting down. Really frustrated me :lol:Click to expand...

There are online calculators which can give you an estimate for how many calories you naturally burn :)


----------



## Wobbles

Yer I know - What I mean is FitBit sum up your weeks 'burn' but they include you natural burning calories that count which I don't want to know <3 I put my Fitbit on for a session, long walk, run or cycle and they are the only stats I am interested in.

So if I've burnt 2000 calories exercising I don't want to see my end of week stats say I've burn 8000. :D


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah, it is a downside of it. You can figure it out but it's a shame it can't differentiate between the two, a lot less hassle that way


----------



## Wobbles

Small annoyance :lol:


----------



## happycupcake

True, only a minor annoyance. They're a good little device :)


----------



## Wobbles

I really want the Apple Watch Nike+ Series 3 with GPS and cellular now they've eventually caught up from their basic watches but having just moved into a new house I can't justify the £!


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah they are expensive! My dad bought me an Apple Watch (first gen I think) seconhand for my birthday and that was pricey enough :shock:


----------



## Wobbles

VERY have a 20% offer on excluding the iPhone X. You do however need an account.

https://www.very.co.uk/electricals/iphone/e/b/115433/promo/apple-credit-to-account.end

You need to add it to buy now pay later 12 months. Wait for the credit to be added to your account then you can pay it off when you want. Prices are the same as APPLE. I got one for £319 (saved £80) :D


----------



## happycupcake

Ah yes, I know them. I have an account but my credit limit is tiny lol


----------

